# Minneapolis for med reasons



## Deleted member 14481 (Jul 1, 2016)

Hey all,

I'm sitting in MPLS/ STP for a while to get a job and deal with medical and dental issues. I already have 2 jobs lined up, both part time. The other part of that time I plan on getting my teeth back in order and dealing with basic medical stuff. ::nurse:: I don't think I have any serious, but I know I'm better safe than sorry with my health. I know I only get one. MN has it's pros and cons, but I can stick around for a while. This isn't like what happened in Boston. I have my own setup with this, so no one is going to be kicking me out of anything. ::borg::

MPLS has a lot to do in the warm weather but I know winters here can be dangerous. I'm going to make sure I'm in a good place come that time because camping and shelters won't be an option at that time. ::walkingdead::

I'm reconsidering some of the places I originally planned to travel to, as I'm finding out they have bad reputations of treating poor people like trash. ::soapbox:: The attitude of the community has an effect of the resources a community has.

First things first... I've got to be in the here and now and not worry about the future. I'm looking forward to good and bad times as MPLS goes on! ​


----------



## Kal (Jul 1, 2016)

Be safe and good luck


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jul 2, 2016)

i feel you on wanting to get yer teeth taken care of. dental pain is awful and ive had my fair share of it. i seriously regret not brushing my teeth at all when i was a teenager. best of luck.


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Jul 2, 2016)

cantcureherpes said:


> i feel you on wanting to get yer teeth taken care of. dental pain is awful and ive had my fair share of it. i seriously regret not brushing my teeth at all when i was a teenager. best of luck.




Someone who truly feels my pain.​


----------

